# Finally got the go ahead!



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

While at physical therapy yesterday sweating bullets and wondering how in the world to get my draw arm to stop shaking uncontrollably while pulling only 30#s on the universal machine, my dear physical terrorist came up to me and stated that I could finally start shooting again, but only if I started off slowly using a low-weight recurve (no more than 15#) and only if I promised to stop shooting as soon as I feel my shoulder becoming fatigued.

Needless to say, I am really stoked right now and can hardly wait to set up an ol’ recurve for the next league night. :banana: Granted, I’ll probably only be able to shoot a few ends at first, but I can at least now see a tangible light at the end of the tunnel. If this goes well, I know it won’t be too much longer before I’ll be able to start shooting my backup compound (backed waaay off, of course).

Anyway, this has certainly been the hardest and longest 9 weeks of my life and I realize that I still have quite a way to go before I’m shooting at the level I was prior to the shoulder surgery. Gotta just keep my mind focused on the eventual end goal and stay motivated to doing the prescribed exercises on a daily basis and before I know it this, too, will all be just a fleeting memory. :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey girl, you got all winter to build your shoulder strength back up in preparation for outdoor. Take it slow and easy.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

When i had my rotator cuff op a few years ago i didn't shoot a bow for 6 1/2 weeks and then at lower poundage also. I shot about 15 arrows for a couple of weeks and then increased the weight of draw. Just take it easy and don't over do it. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey girl, you got all winter to build your shoulder strength back up in preparation for outdoor. Take it slow and easy.



Will do. I'm just really happy that I can start shooting again...even if it is probably just a few ends at a time. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Wonderful News.....Welcome to my World of #34 lbs.......*

*It really isn't that bad and you will rejoice when you hit an X.....:banana: :hello2: :BrownBear: :blob1: :wav: :dancing: :cheer2: :humble: :target:*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:wink:.....:banana::banana:

get-rrrrr-done !!

but slow and easy...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Don't rush it*

Take it slow and easy and do what your PT instructs you, especially those exercises. I've had both of my rotator cuffs repaired prior to becoming interested in archery due to bone spurs. I'm glad I did as I was told and did my exercises daily. I have no problem with either of my shoulders, even shooting archery It's worth slowly building up.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

glad to hear the good news. just don't over do it. there is plenty of time to rehab before field starts. :darkbeer:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> While at physical therapy yesterday sweating bullets and wondering how in the world to get my draw arm to stop shaking uncontrollably while pulling only 30#s on the universal machine, my dear physical terrorist came up to me and stated that I could finally start shooting again, but only if I started off slowly using a low-weight recurve (no more than 15#) and only if I promised to stop shooting as soon as I feel my shoulder becoming fatigued.
> 
> Needless to say, I am really stoked right now and can hardly wait to set up an ol’ recurve for the next league night. :banana: Granted, I’ll probably only be able to shoot a few ends at first, but I can at least now see a tangible light at the end of the tunnel. If this goes well, I know it won’t be too much longer before I’ll be able to start shooting my backup compound (backed waaay off, of course).
> 
> Anyway, this has certainly been the hardest and longest 9 weeks of my life and I realize that I still have quite a way to go before I’m shooting at the level I was prior to the shoulder surgery. Gotta just keep my mind focused on the eventual end goal and stay motivated to doing the prescribed exercises on a daily basis and before I know it this, too, will all be just a fleeting memory. :darkbeer:


:banana::whoo::whoo::whoo::hug::whoo::whoo::whoo::banana:

Just take things slow, and don't push it.... and I mean ... 
*Don't push it!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey girl, you got all winter to build your shoulder strength back up in preparation for outdoor. Take it slow and easy.


Good advice!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of your well wishes.:hug:

I promise I will be take it very slow and very easy. If I can't shoot an entire game until the end of indoor season, then so be it. This is just another part of my rehab in my mind, at this point in time. I'm nowhere near ready to start shooting for any type of score. I'm just happy to be able to toe the line for a couple of ends. :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Gail those terrorists um therapists don't know much. Stick with me and i will have you in agony in a short while. All kidding aside I am glad that you are back (at least somewhat) Now we won't be hearing all the boo hooing.:wink:
See you on Tuesday evening.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

One good thing at 15 pounds you could sit on the couch and shoot sticky darts at the television!!!!!! LOL j/k my friend. :darkbeer:

Good luck with healing. Doctors can do some wonderful things these days.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman, hanging around you *is* an agonizing experience..... :wink: Shooting with fingers and no wall last week with the Genesis was really a humbling experience, ukey: but I got the hang of it by the end of the half.

Wheelie, you’re right about that, but I’d have to contend with my cats grabbin’ the darts out of the air before they even got close to the tube....:teeth:

Seriously though, it really is good to be shooting again. My surgeon upped me to around 30# for the next 30 days and okayed my using a release, so I can pull out the back up bow, dial her down and she if I can keep ‘em out of the blue.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go Gail....your almost back in action. 

Now that your shoulders have forgot what they are doing time to learn your new swing :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Way to go Gail....your almost back in action.
> 
> Now that your shoulders have forgot what they are doing time to learn your new swing :wink:


You're right on the mark there, Hornet. Actually I've been practicing with one of my shot trainers since I saw my surgeon on Friday and have been doing very well with it (no punching at all)....I figured this would be the perfect time to rid myself of some bad habits and start doing things like they should be done. :teeth: 

Thanks for your support!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:whoo:

Just remember... repeat this saying.... 

I'm not addicted... I'm not addicted... I'm not addicted... The heck I'm not!!!!!!!! 

:cheers:

Keep up the good work Gail.... before you know, you'll be better than before.... think of it as an upgrade :wink:


----------

